# + $$ الشاهد الصامت $$ + ( شرح كامل للكفن المقدس)



## whitehawk (10 أبريل 2006)

*+ $$ الشاهد الصامت $$ + ( شرح كامل للكفن المقدس)*

*بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس*​*الإله الواحد*​*آمين*​​بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح سوف نبدأ معا شرح الكفن المقدس وهو الكفن الذى تم تكفين السيد المسيح به بعد موته وهو ظل باقى حتى يومنا هذا و إنشاء ربنا سوف نعرف حاجات كثيرة جدا يمكن أكترنا ما كنش يعرفها وحاحاول إن يكون الإسلوب كويس مش صعب والكلام سهل وسلس​*مقدمة عن الكفن*​لقد جاء فى أحد المجلات وهى مجلة NewsWeek عندما بدأ موضوع الكفن يأخذ أهميته وإهتمامه لدى جميع الناس مقاله تصف الكفن بالمختصر المفيد وهى​ 





​ 
*كيف وصل الكفن إلينا*​*نر ى فى الصورة المراحل التى مر بها الكفن حتى وصل إلينا وإستقر فى مدينة تورينو بإيطاليا **(كما نرى فى الصورة)*

*



*​​*مكان الكفن*​
*الكفن موجود اليوم فى كاتدرائية تورينو **( أنظر الصورة)*

*



*​​
*وهو موضوع فى مذبح صمم خصيصا للكفن **وهو الذى يشير إليه السهم فى الصورة*

*



*​​
*وفى الصورة اللى بعدها نرى الصندوق الموضوع فيه قماشة الكفن وهو مصنوع من الذهب*

*



*​​
*دى صورة مكبرة لقماشة الكفن يتم عرضها للزائريين عند زيارتهم لكاتدرائية تورينو ومشاهداتهم للكفن*


*



*​​*والصورة دى توضح نسيج الكفن *


*



*​​​*كيف تكونت صورة الكفن*​
*لقد تكونت صورة الكفن عن طريق **اللفح الحرارى** وهو ناتج من ضوء القيامة الرهيب فهى صورة غير مرسومة ولا مطبوعة وهى تحتوى أثار دماء نتيجة للعذابات التى لاقاها رب المجد*

*ويعتبر الكفن من أقوى الأدلة على صحة ديانتنا وهو دليل قوى على قيامة رب المجد من الأموات*

*-------------------------------------------------------- إنتظروا البقية---*​


----------



## †gomana† (10 أبريل 2006)

*موضوع رائع جدا جدا يا دكتور*
*واتثبت خلاص *
*وانا متابعة معاك ومنتظرة البقية*
*ربنا يباركك ويزيد محبتك *


----------



## whitehawk (11 أبريل 2006)

*بنعمة ربنا نكمل مع بعض*​*كيفية التكفين*​
*الكفن فى ذلك الوقت كان عبارة عن قماشة من الكتان طويلة تلف حول الجسد بأكمله كما نرى فى الصورة*

*



*​​
*وبذلك نستنتنج من طول الكفن وعرضه أن:*

*



*​​*نعود مرة أخرى *

*من طريقة التكفين*

*بنشوف صورتان على الكفن هما صورة للجسم من الأمام وصورة للجسم من الخلف (كما فى الصورة)*


*



*​​*وعلشان نقدر ندرس الكفن مع بعض لازم نشيل كل أثار الحريق والمياه التى تعرض لها الكفن على مدار الأزمان حتى وصلنا*


*



*​​*ودلوقتى حنشوف الصورتين منفصلتين*​*الجزء الأمامى*​

*



*​​*وممكن إننا نشوف 3 جراحات واضحه قوى وهى*
*جرح مسار اليد و جرح مسمار الرجل وجرح الحربة*


*بس فى ناس حتقولى بس الحربة كانت فى الجنب اليمين طب هى ليه هنا موجوده  فى الجنب الشمال حقولك بكل بساطه صورة الكفن عبارة عن مرايه يعنى لما إنت بتبص فى المرايه بتشوف اليمين شمال والشمال إيمين وهكذا صورة الكفن *​*الجزء الظهرى*​

*



*​​*حنشوف أثار الجلدات الرهيبة جدا وفعلا كقول الكتاب " على ظهرى حرث الحراث"*

*واللى عايز يفهم موضوع اليمين والشمال بكل بساطه يحط جسمه كانه مكان السيد المسيح يعنى يحط ظهره على صورة الظهر ويحط جزءه الأمامى على صورة الجزء المامى (كإنه تكفن) وحيفهم على طول *

*أعتقد لحد كده مافيش مشاكل*


*-------------------------------------------------------- إنتظروا البقية---*​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (11 أبريل 2006)

*روعه بجد التحليل للموضوع الموضوع كله روعه بحد ميه ميه المفروض مش يتشال التثبيت من عليه ابدددددددددددددددددددا*


----------



## ميرنا (11 أبريل 2006)

*يوعدى اى الجمال دا انا عندى فى كتاب الكفن المقدس بس بتفصيل اكتر وهوا روعه*


----------



## †gomana† (11 أبريل 2006)

*رائع جدا شرحك ومتخيلاه جدا*
*ميرسيه على تعبك وربنا يعوضك يادكتور*
*ومنتظرين الباقى*


----------



## †gomana† (11 أبريل 2006)

*انا نزلته على كل الجروبات باسمك*
*يعنى الكل هايشوفه ويستفاد من خدمتك الجميلة دى*
*ربنا يباركك يا دكتور *
*ومستنييييييين المزيد*


----------



## ++menooo++ (11 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على الشرح الرائع


----------



## whitehawk (11 أبريل 2006)

بجد أنا متشكر قوى قوى قوى على الردود دى وصلولى إنى أقدر أخلص الموضوع قبل الجمعة العظيمة أو قبل كده كمان علشان كلنا نستفيد وممكن أعرف بس إيه هى الجروبات اللى الموضع نزل عليها بالمناسبة أنا متنشكر قوى على المجهود اللى إنتوا بتعمله علشان الموضوع ينتشر


----------



## †gomana† (12 أبريل 2006)

*اولا طبعا الجروب بتاعنا جروب الكنيسة العربية*
*وجروب يسوع بيحبنى*
*وجروب صوت الراعى*
*وفى جروب تانى مش فاكرة اسمه الحقيقة *
*ربنا معاك اخى العزيز وربنا يبارك خدمتك من اجل مجد المسيح*

*حاول تنزل جزء حلو كل يوم مثلا*


----------



## whitehawk (13 أبريل 2006)

*صدقينى أنا بأحاول بقدر الإمكان بس الفكرة أنا عندى إمتحانات كتيرة قوى قوى صلولى بجد*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (13 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا معاك بس بجد ياريت اول ما تخلص تكمل لانه بجد موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## †gomana† (15 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يباركك يا دكتور على مجهودك ده وتعبك من اجل خدمة المسيح*
*وربنا يعوضك على تعبك*


----------



## whitehawk (16 أبريل 2006)

أنا يا جماعة مش حأقدر أكمل الموضوع ده بسبب اللى بيحصل فى الكنيسةعندنا إحن متواجدون فى الكنيسة بإستمرار للدفاع عنها فصلولنا


----------



## †gomana† (16 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يباركك اخى العزيز ويحافظ على حياتكم ويبعد عنكم الاحزان*

*يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون*

*سلام رب المجد يكون مع جميعكم*


----------



## whitehawk (1 يونيو 2006)

*أنا بأذن المسيح حأرجع مرة تانية أكمل موضوع الكفن وبجد أسف على الإنقطاع الشديد اللى حصل ده علشن الظروف ما كانتش بإيدى بجد وصلولى عشلان إمتحاناتى سلام ربنا معاكم*


----------



## †gomana† (1 يونيو 2006)

*ربنا معاك يا دكتور ويحافظ على حياتك وبالنجاح باذن يسوع*
*وعايزين نشوفك تانى بعد الامتحانات*
*ربنا يباركك واوعى تنسانا*


----------



## kmmmoo (20 أغسطس 2006)

©§¤°[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو[/FONT]°¤§© 
©§¤°[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو[/FONT]°¤§© 
©§¤°[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو[/FONT]°¤§© 
©§¤°[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو[/FONT]°¤§© 
©§¤°[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو[/FONT]°¤§ © 
©§¤°[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو[/FONT]°¤§© 
©§¤°[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو[/FONT]°¤§© 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مشكوووووووووووووووور[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مشكوووووووووور​
[/FONT]​


----------



## ارووجة (14 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع  رووووووعة

من اجمل المواضيع اللي شفتها

ربنا يباركك


----------



## nifaragallah (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + $$ الشاهد الصامت $$ + ( شرح كامل للكفن المقدس)*

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه يبارك أيامك ومشــــــــــــــكور على تعب محبتك بجد شىء رائع وجميل


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: + $$ الشاهد الصامت $$ + ( شرح كامل للكفن المقدس)*



صور روووووووووووووووووووعه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------

